# Weight loss thread (I hope).



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm 180 lbs, 5'0". I was 120 lbs and 5'0" two years ago. The weight came on extremely quickly. 

Before:








After:









I want to make this thread to keep track of where I'm at now and where I want to be (back to 120 lbs). 

My plan:

*Start exercising. 5 times a week, 30 minutes each.
*Eat less carbs.
*Eat less meat.
*Eat more fruits/vegetables.

I'm not cutting out anything completely, but I eat too much bread, pasta, sugary foods, and meat. I don't eat enough fruits and vegetables. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Luck to you!!!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

If you're cutting down on carbs, you should up the protein! Lots of protein comes from meat, so keep a moderate amount in there. Protein is what makes you feel full, so make sure you get a good protein packed meal - you will feel less hungry and snack less. I usually do a healthy smoothie or an apple in the AM, some cut veggies and dip and a sandwich/soup/something filling but light or something for lunch, and something with meat for dinner with a little snack between lunch and dinner. I have cut out soda so I usually go with tea or water to drink. 

Good luck!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

What type of exercises are you going to do? 

I'm not sure you /need/ to workout 5 days a week, unless you REALLY enjoy it that much. I find MyFitnessPal very helpful in my weightloss adventures.

Good luck! If you need help, don't be afraid to ask. You will find a lot of people here are quite knowledgeable about weightloss.

PS. Your pictures aren't showing up


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

CowboysDream said:


> What type of exercises are you going to do?
> 
> I'm not sure you /need/ to workout 5 days a week, unless you REALLY enjoy it that much. I find MyFitnessPal very helpful in my weightloss adventures.
> 
> Good luck! If you need help, don't be afraid to ask. You will find a lot of people here are quite knowledgeable about weightloss.


That's the plan that my doctor put me on. I need 30 minutes of exercise (cardio mostly) 5 days a week.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

CowboysDream said:


> What type of exercises are you going to do?
> 
> I'm not sure you /need/ to workout 5 days a week, unless you REALLY enjoy it that much. I find MyFitnessPal very helpful in my weightloss adventures.
> 
> ...


The CDC recommends 2.5 hours of exercise per week for adults, which is 30 minutes per day 5 days per week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

BKLD said:


> That's the plan that my doctor put me on. I need 30 minutes of exercise (cardio mostly) 5 days a week.


You will definitely see results but you might also drain yourself quickly. Don't be afraid to mix it up if you find yourself dreading your workouts. I generally use C25K Free app (by Zen Labs) which is the couch to 5k program and it lasts about 30 minutes. Or I have a really fun one thats like a mini game called "Zombies, Run" which essentially you are running from zombies, or you need to do little quests and you can get random items to help you haha. That is if your cardio is jogging. 

And it also doesn't hurt to branch out. Weight training is very beneficial to weight loss. I know personally when I started I really disliked cardio so if I had to do it 5 times a week it just wasn't happening. A good book that I found quite informative and I got good results on is _New Rules of Lifting For Women_. I don't follow it anymore because I moved and no longer have space for a home gym and I can't afford a gym membership right now. Nowadays I use a bodyweight workout from NerdFitness that I have seen some decent results on as well. 

Either way, you got this  And the first step is always the hardest.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> The CDC recommends 2.5 hours of exercise per week for adults, which is 30 minutes per day 5 days per week.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have never heard of this organization, so I pulled this off the site:


> 2 hours and 30 minutes (150 minutes) of moderate-intensity aerobic activity (i.e., brisk walking) every week and weight training	muscle-strengthening activities on 2 or more days a week that work all major muscle groups (legs, hips, back, abdomen, chest, shoulders, and arms).
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


Are they saying 2.5 hours a week AND strength training? 

So its 2.5 hours of moderate-intensity aerobic activity, I suppose the 30 minutes could come from vigorous cleaning, gardening, walking the dog. I thought it meant 2.5 hours of jogging or something like that 5 times a week. Thats a bit different. Don't forget that horseback riding would definitely count.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

CowboysDream said:


> I have never heard of this organization, so I pulled this off the site:
> 
> 
> Are they saying 2.5 hours a week AND strength training?
> ...


Yes that's what they're saying. 2.5 hours of moderate intensity AND strength training. I think their old guidelines said an hour a day, but I could be wrong.

Are you in the US? If so, how can you not have heard of the center for disease control? They're kind of a big deal here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing, DA! The CDC has been like my bible for nursing! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

BKLD, good luck on your journey! If your interested I know Instagram has many "fitstagrammers". I always found following help help me stay motivated and gave me ideas for new foods or workouts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> Yes that's what they're saying. 2.5 hours of moderate intensity AND strength training. I think their old guidelines said an hour a day, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Are you in the US? If so, how can you not have heard of the center for disease control? They're kind of a big deal here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope, I am in Canada. It would seem our equivalent would be... CSEP "Canadian Society for Exercise Physiology" Which I have also never heard of, but they seem to have the same guidelines. Maybe doctors generally talk about it but I have never went to the doctor about losing weight.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm so lazy right now, I don't even do the normal chores that could be counted as exercise . That's why I've gained so much weight in so little time (well, that and I'm on a medication that has weight gain as a side effect). I don't ride often, but I hope to start riding and swimming weekly once I get into school. I need to get into shape in order to get to my classes (Texas Tech is a big campus, though my classes aren't really _that_ far apart). 

I don't know what's going on with the pictures...:-(. Try clicking on the little boxes that show up. That brings me to the source of the pictures.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

CowboysDream said:


> Nope, I am in Canada. It would seem our equivalent would be... CSEP "Canadian Society for Exercise Physiology" Which I have also never heard of, but they seem to have the same guidelines. Maybe doctors generally talk about it but I have never went to the doctor about losing weight.


The CDC here is involved in most things medical in some way or another here. From flu shots to biosafety and lots of other stuff.

It really sucks to be on the end of the spectrum where you need a doctors help to lose weight. I gained 30 pounds eating a very strict diet of 1200 calories a day and exercising daily. It was incredibly disheartening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

BKLD said:


> I'm so lazy right now, I don't even do the normal chores that could be counted as exercise . That's why I've gained so much weight in so little time (well, that and I'm on a medication that has weight gain as a side effect). I don't ride often, but I hope to start riding and swimming weekly once I get into school. I need to get into shape in order to get to my classes (Texas Tech is a big campus, though my classes aren't really _that_ far apart).
> 
> I don't know what's going on with the pictures...:-(. Try clicking on the little boxes that show up. That brings me to the source of the pictures.


Ah yes, laziness is my worst enemy. You just have to get after yourself. I find it helps that the instant I think I should do something.. I just get up and do it. If I think about it past the initial thought.. I will talk myself out of it or justify not doing it. Riding and swimming are both excellent workouts in my opinion (because I actually like doing both). Your school might have a gym on campus... Mine was free and they had some really good deals like 10 classes for 20$ for kickboxing, yoga, pilates, or zumba. Oh and word of advice... the cafeteria is not your friend lol. In mine, the only healthy option was overly priced sushi, apples, bananas or yogurt. They had the odd sandwich and wrap which were okay sometimes.

When I tried to click on the pictures it said "Oops, you need to be signed in for that. Not a member? It's easy - create an account below. 100% free!"



DancingArabian said:


> The CDC here is involved in most things medical in some way or another here. From flu shots to biosafety and lots of other stuff.
> 
> It really sucks to be on the end of the spectrum where you need a doctors help to lose weight. I gained 30 pounds eating a very strict diet of 1200 calories a day and exercising daily. It was incredibly disheartening.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh thats interesting, I didn't know. Hm, I guess either I am very out of the loop or we don't quite have such an involved member here.

My doctor asked me once if I thought about losing weight (I was 260lbs at the time) and I said no and he was like "Okay". That was the end of that conversation. Of course he put the idea in my mind so I started my journey there. 

Wow that is disheartening and utterly unfair.  The human body is so weird. I have heard people say the same things. In those cases they said they got frustrated so increased the calories a bit then stopped exercising so much and the body just dropped the weight? I don't understand the body at all.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

CowboysDream said:


> Ah yes, laziness is my worst enemy. You just have to get after yourself. I find it helps that the instant I think I should do something.. I just get up and do it. If I think about it past the initial thought.. I will talk myself out of it or justify not doing it. Riding and swimming are both excellent workouts in my opinion (because I actually like doing both). Your school might have a gym on campus... Mine was free and they had some really good deals like 10 classes for 20$ for kickboxing, yoga, pilates, or zumba. Oh and word of advice... the cafeteria is not your friend lol. In mine, the only healthy option was overly priced sushi, apples, bananas or yogurt. They had the odd sandwich and wrap which were okay sometimes.
> 
> When I tried to click on the pictures it said "Oops, you need to be signed in for that. Not a member? It's easy - create an account below. 100% free!"
> 
> ...


Some people can somehow lose by increasing calories if they weren't eating enough to begin with.

I could fill up pages and pages and pages of what I did, LOL. In four years I went from 105 to 190 pounds despite eating well and being very active. That's hypothyroidism for you. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BKLD (Aug 11, 2013)

Shoot...does anyone know how to get the pictures on the forum? I don't know what I'm doing...


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

DancingArabian said:


> Some people can somehow lose by increasing calories if they weren't eating enough to begin with.
> 
> I could fill up pages and pages and pages of what I did, LOL. In four years I went from 105 to 190 pounds despite eating well and being very active. That's hypothyroidism for you.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Can I just give my thyroid away? They sound scary lol.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

BKLD said:


> Shoot...does anyone know how to get the pictures on the forum? I don't know what I'm doing...


I generally just use Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing and they have a link you can use to directly link to it.


----------



## MouseZ (Aug 16, 2011)

I am down 85 pounds and let me tell you. You NEED to eat meat. Also, low carb protein shakes help. There's one from Costco that only has 0.5g carbs. Sugar is the bane of protein shakes so stay away from any store bought ones like Special K. Fruits are high in sugar so keep to high protein (fish and chicken) and dark leafy greens for all meals. Chicken and broccoli, kale, spinach etc for breakfast just seems normal after awhile.


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey BKLD,
GET YOUR GUNS UP! (Former Tech student here!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

Bridget, there are a couple of us in THF who are trying to lose some major weight. I gained quite a bit just living in Texas because I don't go outside anymore. Too hot (I can't deal above 75 degrees) and unless I want to walk along the highway, I can't walk anywhere interesting from my house lol. Living in Denver I dropped almost everything within a few months but it's been stalled since returning to Dallas  Not blaming Texas, it's my inability to cope with the weather 8 months a year, but with my gelding going under saddle next year it's now or never!


----------



## Ripton (Jun 29, 2014)

I understand the problem with the climate change. I'm trying hard right now to ride my horse and stay away from the drive through. All of the exercise posts are overwhelming.  how do I even get started?


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Ripton said:


> I understand the problem with the climate change. I'm trying hard right now to ride my horse and stay away from the drive through. All of the exercise posts are overwhelming.  how do I even get started?


Baby steps and small changes. Choose 1 or 2 small things to work on and as they get easier choose another few things.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It's fantastic that you're wanting to get more healthy. :> Good luck!


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

​


Ripton said:


> I understand the problem with the climate change. I'm trying hard right now to ride my horse and stay away from the drive through. All of the exercise posts are overwhelming.  how do I even get started?


I sometimes wonder where I would be had I started exercising 6 months ago. Maybe I'd be a runner by now. What will I look like 6 months from now if I start exercising tomorrow? Maybe I will fit into those jeans I haven't worn in 2 years. Maybe nothing will change if I continue this path. Do I want to be sitting here looking the exact same as I do now in 6 months or am I actually going to do something? I have such an all or nothing mentality and it overwhelms me to the point that I end up doing nothing. Eek. And I used to be an avid weight lifter and health food fanatic. The things that came easy to me just a few years ago seem impossible now.

So tomorrow I will do something. Take an hour long walk with my dogs rather than sitting on the bench at the dog park (lol!). Maybe then I'll be a fraction of an ounce smaller in two days than I am right now? 

Good luck to everyone trying to get healthy


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Why start tomorrow, what you can start today? :>


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

It was 2 am when I typed that, I was on my way to bed lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

